# Transporting tortoises.



## Anyfoot (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi all. 

Hoping for some advice off of the experienced breeders who have used couriers for transporting tortoises please. 

I’ve got 6 redfoots going out on Friday that will arrive down south(300miles) on Saturday morning. 
Torts are 5 to 6”SCL. 
What’s the best way to package them for transporting. I’ve never couriered any before and feeling a bit on edge about it. 

I was thinking of using a polystyrene box that they transport reptiles in. 

Do I just put all 6 together or make separate compartments? 
Do I put some bedding in or just paper? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 8, 2018)

Separate take out soup containers and enough newspaper inside and out to stop the torts from moving around much in the bigger box, and smaller soup containers.

It's warm enough I think heat-packs would increase, rather than reduce, the risk.

Jamie


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 8, 2018)

Can I use hay we have for the rabbit for bedding?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2018)

Another way is to put each tortoise in a tube sock and tie the end in a knot. Put down a layer of packing peanuts, then the tortoises then fill the box with more packing peanuts. Cardboard box is ok. I poke a few air holes around the sides of the box.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2018)

Be sure to mark the box in BIG letterS, "LIVE, HARMLESS ANIMAL" "THIS SIDE UP"


----------

